# gas in portugal



## capitanjohn (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi all, Is the gas in portugal the same as Spain or do I need yet another bottle and connectors.

Regards John.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

You need a different bottle etc.

However, there are places in Portugal, Quelfes, Boliqueme in the south and I think Ovar in the north where you can get any bottle filled.


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

The chap in Boliqueme filled both my gaslow and my uk orange bottle. Seems to have fittings to fill just about anything. Best thing was they chased me down the road to give me my wallet back which i had dropped.


----------



## 101316 (Oct 9, 2006)

If you have an orange Repsol bottle from spain it has the same regulator as a portuguese orange Repsol, but the bottles themselves are different and so you'll need the local ones.... but beware of Repsol, on the Algarve you can get the orange bottles easily, further north most depots have switched over to blue bottles (taken over Shell stock) which have a different fitting again just to make life more fun.

I've gone over to Galp this year, much easier to find nationwide and only €15 deposit each which is well worth it to save the hassles of running out of gas.


----------



## 110681 (Mar 18, 2008)

*gas in Portugal (GPL / GLP / LPG) Liquefied Petroleum Gas*

To all my recent friends.

I´m Portuguese and I have no MotorHome... I found your site because i´m searching for GPL (gas) refiling service areas in Spain... because my car runs on this gas - it has an adapted KIT (not for stoes in MH) but simply to run/work... its a lot cheaper than gasoline... I belive u also have in UK, but in Spain its not very comun/usual.

My intent is to leave u the most popular site of AutoGas (GPL) in Portugal... so u can easaly find service areas with this fuel...

http://www.forum.autogas.co.pt/google/mapa.php
http://www.forum.autogas.co.pt/abastecimento.php --> In this site u can select the area where u are located and check te refuel points... most of them have GPS coordenates...

And u can also check out the forum:

http://forum.autogas.pt/forum/

I leave u a tip: If u are in Portugal and u are serching for refuel your MH serarch for a blue adesive-label on other cars bumpers saying "GPL" in white leters... you can ask with them or follow them...

Hopping this information is useful for you guys... have nice holidays

Your frind
Paulo Silva 
Portugal - Leiria - Marinha Grande
[email protected]


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Many thanks for that, most helpful.

cabby


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

thanks paulo for the tip, we are in olhao at the moment and love it . portugal is our favorite destination in europe, great people , scenery and food!! what more would you want. all the best seanoo.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks Paulo - that's very useful.

Norman

PS Portugal is very beautiful!


----------



## 110681 (Mar 18, 2008)

*Hello again*

If anyone need anything about LPG / GLP / GPL in Portugal you can contact me anytime... I can get easaly the correct GPS coordinates for most of the station service areas to refuel...

Even for anyother matter (about Portugal) I´m at your disposal...

Best Regards
Paulo Silva
[email protected]
00351 919 476 630


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow well impressed with Seres what an ACE guy. I think he should be given free membership theres not many about like him! I hope others agree. Almost went to Portugal IN Jan/Febuary but the weather was not very good so went to Spain again. But we will get there one day we like the look of northern Spain and Portugal. Many Thanks Bob. Must put Paulo Silva on my buy a drink list...........................


----------



## Biznoz (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks Paulo,

We are off to Portugal in 10 days time so Great Info. for us!

Thanks again!

Phil


----------

